# Food Safety News - 11/09/2020



## daveomak.fs (Nov 9, 2020)

*Fresh Express receives FDA warning letter after Cyclospora outbreak*
By News Desk on Nov 09, 2020 12:06 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


*JBS, S.A. shareholders agree to sue Joesley and Wesley Batista*
By News Desk on Nov 09, 2020 12:05 am JBS USA will hold its third quarter 2020 earnings conference call for the investment community this coming Friday, Nov. 13, 2020.   There’s more than just the usual financial news to talk about.  CEO Gilberto Tomazon has already told financial analysts that plans dating back to 2015 for an initial public offering (IPO) of JBS USA... Continue Reading


*EU project uses phages to tackle Campylobacter in poultry*
By News Desk on Nov 09, 2020 12:05 am A European project has developed a way to help with the biocontrol of Campylobacter and reduce its prevalence in the poultry sector. Work focuses on the development of a bacteriophage-based solution to be used as a natural antimicrobial in the farm (pre-harvest), at slaughter, and in processing facilities (post-harvest). Standard control measures at the farm... Continue Reading


----------

